# Planning on building a tegu enclosure but...



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 6, 2010)

Hopefully next week, weather permitting, I'll be receiving my first Tegu from Bobby Hill. I'm already planning on building my own enclosure but being my first time doing this, can anyone supply me with an ideal list of what I need to get to do so? I'm also planning on building one for my beerdie...


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 6, 2010)

you need a design idea first, what do you want it to look like? how big? hang doors or slide doors and so on. get a paper and pen and start drawing some things out. when you get the design you like post a pic of your drawing on here and i can help you with materials and how to assemble it, ok hope this helps a bit.


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 6, 2010)

It helps... Thanks Mr. Tegu...

Well, I'm hoping to build an 6x3x3, with glass sliders to keep the humidity in but I also want a screen top for the light but I'm not sure about it helping out the humidity situation (would prefer to have the lights in the enclosure but I'm not sure how to go about that or if electrical work would be needed)... I've seen some enclosures with just planks used and others with beams, which one is better?


----------



## isdrake (Jan 6, 2010)

If you are building an enclosure I would recommend you to build a bigger one from the beginning that suits an adult Tegu. Other vice you will have to build a new one later on.

I would recommend to make the bottom surface twice as big and also add a little more height so that your tegu can have plenty of substrate to bury in.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 6, 2010)

the top you can use wood and drill small holes for the cord to go through and hang the lights inside enclosure.


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 6, 2010)

I thought the standard size for a Gu enclosure was 6x3x3?


----------



## isdrake (Jan 6, 2010)

I think that's terrible small for such a large lizard. Where I i would be against the law to put a Tegu in that enclosure.

But you don't live here so you probably won't get in trouble by using 6x3x3. But I still think it's cruel to the animal.


----------



## mr.tegu (Jan 6, 2010)

6 by 3 is the minimum size. mine is 7 by 3. and the bigger the better but if you get the tegu out on a regular basis 6 by 3 is fine.


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 6, 2010)

well, actually i do plan on keeping her out while i'm home and especially once she's full grown... i don't like keeping my lizards cooped up in there enclosure unless i'm not home... unfortunately for now until my cat comes to the understanding that they're not lunch i'm going to have to... she's already warming up to my bearded dragon, whereas i can give her a bath in my living room while my cat watches her... under supervision of course lol...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 6, 2010)

don't know if this will help much, but it should give you a few ideas.

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=102" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=59&t=102</a><!-- l -->

and one for the beardie 

<!-- l --><a class="postlink-local" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=103" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">viewtopic.php?f=59&t=103</a><!-- l -->

Just try to expand off of these ideas and make adjustments where you need to.


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 6, 2010)

thanks for the links crimson... i will definitely follow these models... thanks again and thanks to mr. tegu & isdrake for your help too...


----------



## crimsonrazac (Jan 6, 2010)

merlinsdrgn said:


> thanks for the links crimson... i will definitely follow these models... thanks again and thanks to mr. tegu & isdrake for your help too...



No problem  I'm working on a few cages similar to the first link at the moment. Only diffrence is the size + sliding doors. :-D


----------



## merlinsdrgn (Jan 7, 2010)

@ crimson: cool! i'd like to see some pics when you can post them up... maybe i'll get some ideas from your work as well


----------

